
Why do we eat meat? - ahuja_s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethics_of_eating_meat
======
JoeAltmaier
The so-called 'ethics' of vegetarianism just don't hold up. Its hard to see it
as anything but cherry-picking which creatures are important, based mostly on
how cute and fuzzy. Never mind the billions of low-level organisms we digest
and kill no matter what we eat. Gardening and farming vegetables kills
thousands of vermin per acre - mice, snakes, bees. These are not morally
important. But grazers and cute fuzzy sheep _are_ morally important. I can't
buy into that logic.

Folks can argue, intelligent creatures! But its not clear how that makes a
difference. And it sounds like an argument made up after the fact - "How are
we going to criticize eating pigs?"

How 'intelligent' is a hive of bees? How 'smart' is a creature in its own
environment? No, its only human-like intelligence that matters. Again, what's
emotionally cute and fuzzy.

